# سؤال بخصوص أساور الأرضية التي تستخدم في التأريض



## واحد و خلاص (9 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
السؤال بخصوص أساور الأرضية هذه







والسؤال هو أين يتم شبك هذا المشبك الحديدي الموجود في الصورة (في حالة أستخدامه في أصلاح الكمبيوتر و في حالة أصلاح أي جهاز أخر )
وسؤال أخر أين يتم و ضع السجادة التي في الصورة؟

وهل يعرف أحد أين أجد الأساور التي ليس معها سجادة مربوطة بها مثل الصوة التالية؟(أرجو تحديد أسم الشركة و عنوانها في مصر - القاهرة)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 ديسمبر 2007)

واحد و خلاص قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> السؤال بخصوص أساور الأرضية هذه


المفروض أن كل مكان صيانة يكون به أرضى
والمفروض أيضا كما هو فى كثير من البلاد العربية يكون هناك سلك ثالث للأرضى
هذا السلك الخاص بالأرضى يوصل به


> والسؤال هو أين يتم شبك هذا المشبك الحديدي الموجود في الصورة (في حالة أستخدامه في أصلاح الكمبيوتر و في حالة أصلاح أي جهاز أخر )
> وسؤال أخر أين يتم و ضع السجادة التي في الصورة؟
> وهل يعرف أحد أين أجد الأساور التي ليس معها سجادة مربوطة بها مثل الصوة التالية؟(أرجو تحديد أسم الشركة و عنوانها في مصر - القاهرة)


هى غير معروفة فى مصر ولكن ربما تجدها فى مثلا راديو شاك


----------



## واحد و خلاص (10 ديسمبر 2007)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> المفروض أن كل مكان صيانة يكون به أرضى
> والمفروض أيضا كما هو فى كثير من البلاد العربية يكون هناك سلك ثالث للأرضى
> هذا السلك الخاص بالأرضى يوصل به
> 
> هى غير معروفة فى مصر ولكن ربما تجدها فى مثلا راديو شاك


مكان الصيانة به أرضي؟؟؟
قصدك أيه مش فاهم؟؟؟
وأيه السلك الثالث للأرضي 
لا أعتقد أن الكلام ده موجود في المنزل!!!!!!!!! ( مكان الصيانة = المنزل الذي أسكن به )
أرجوا التوضيح و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 ديسمبر 2007)

اقصد ورشة صيانة - انا عارف انت بتتكلم عن إيه ودى مشكلة عامة هنا فى مصر
الأرضى الصحيح يصنع بمواصفات خاصة و هى معروفة لدى الكهربائية - كابل نحاسى يوصل بلوح نحاسى مدفون على عمق معين وحوله كميه من ملح الطعام و الفحم ( كربون ) 
والبعض كان يستخدم اى ماسورة مياه (حنفية) رغم خطورته
للأسف فى مصر لا يوجد نظام 3 سلك رغم ان كل المشتركات المستوردة مجهزة به
نسيت ذكر السجادة فى الصورة توضع تحت البوردة اى على سطح مكان العمل وهى لها "كبسونة" للتوصيل أيضا بالأرضى وهى كلها لمنع الكهرباء الإستاتيكية
عموما فى جو صيف مصر حيث ترتفع نسبة الرطوبة لا خوف من توالد هذه الكهرباء أما فى الشتاء حيث يقل البخار فى الجو تكون احيانا مشكلة


----------



## واحد و خلاص (10 ديسمبر 2007)

طاب كل الحاجات ديه مش موجودة عندي في البيت !!!!
أشبك المشبك اللي في الصورة فين؟
وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 ديسمبر 2007)

معذرة إذا لم يكن لديك أرضى فلا جدوى من توصيل هذه المشابك
يمكنك مد سلك لحنفية المياه


----------



## واحد و خلاص (6 يناير 2008)

معلش يا بشمهندس ماجد
أنا مش فاهم الكلام ده
الأرضى الصحيح يصنع بمواصفات خاصة و هى معروفة لدى الكهربائية - كابل نحاسى يوصل بلوح نحاسى مدفون على عمق معين وحوله كميه من ملح الطعام و الفحم ( كربون ) 
ممكن توضح وهل ينفع الكهربائي يركبه على فيشه عاديه ؟


----------



## واحد و خلاص (6 يناير 2008)

قصدي ممكن الكهربائي يركبه على البريزه اللي بيدخل فيها الفيشه ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يناير 2008)

الفيشة التى توصل بها ارضى يكون لها 3 طرف - الثالث يوصل بالآرضى


----------



## واحد و خلاص (26 فبراير 2008)

لأ أنا أقصد الفيشة اللي بطرفين !!!!! إزاي أوصلها بالأرضي؟؟؟


----------



## واحد و خلاص (26 فبراير 2008)

طريقة عمل سلك للأرضي لم أفهمها أرجوا التوضيح
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 فبراير 2008)

اخى
انت ذكرت طريقة عمل الأرضى كما يجب
أما توصيله فالفكرة ان الكهرباء تنتقل 3 فاز و كما تعلم 3 × 380 وواحد أرضى
الأرضى مع اى من الثلاثة يعطى 220 فولت ولكن بينه و بين آخر 380
طالما الأمور متزنه بمعنى التيار متساوى فى الثلاث افرع فالأرضى لا يوجد به تيار والأمور مستقرة و يصلح ارضى جيد جدا
المشكلة أن الحيا أبعد ما تكون عن المثالية و اختلاف التيار يسبب ظهور جهد على طرف الأرضى حيث يجب ان يكون صفر وهذا ما يسبب الخطر
لهذا يجب أن يكون هناك سلك ثالث محلى اى فى الموقع وموصل بالأرضى لمعادلة ثأثير هذا الإختلاف


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (29 فبراير 2008)

الارضي هو عباره عن وصله من جسم الجهاز الكهربي والارض وييختلف حسب نوع الحاجه اليه فقد يكون عباره عن ماسوره مدفونه في الارض او الواح او ابيار تضع بها محلول ملحي لتحسين خواص التربه والغرض منه هو تسريب لشحونات المتراكمه في الارض بحيث يكون جهد جسم الماكينه=جهد الارض=صفر او لغرض الحمايه من التسريب الكهربي خصوصا في الجهد العالي


----------



## اسامة معيتيق (24 ديسمبر 2008)

أهم شىء في عمود التأريض يجب أن لاتزيد مقاومته عن 25 أوم وأذا زادة عن هذا الحد يجب وضع عمود تأريض ثاني
وأن لايزيد قطر عمود التاريض عن 18 ملم وكذالك يجب ان تكون منطقة ألتاريض رطبه لتسهيل عملية التوصيل


----------



## القلب الزاهر (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (18 يناير 2009)

الزميل العزيز

أخى العزيز ماجد عباس

الأرضى الذى يسأل عنه الزميل صاحب السؤال : هو أرضى الإلكتروســتاتيكس electrostatics .

أما الأرضى الذى تتحدث أنت عنـه فهو أرضى الإلكتروداينامكس electrodynamics . 

أما نقل القدره الكهربائيه فيتم باستخدام 4 أسلاك : 3 فاز ونيوترال وليس 3 فاز وأرضى كما ذكرت سيادتك عاليه.

الأرضى يا زميلى العزيز يختلف تماما عن النيوترال.



الأرضى يستخدم فى دائرة الحمايه. أما النيوترال فيستخدم للتيار الراجع من الأحمال الى نقطة النيوترال لمحطة التغذيه.

وعادة ما يكون له جهد (ولو صغير جدا) نتيجه للتيار الراجع لنقطة النيوترال (4 أو 5 أو س فولت وهو يساوى حاصل ضرب التيار الراجع × مقاومة سلك الراجع (النيوترال)).

أما بالنسبه للزميل صاحب السؤال:

هذه الأساور الغرض منها تسريب أى شحنات إستاتيكيه على يدك أو جسمك حتى لا تتسبب فى عطل بعض المكونات الإلكترونيه على اللوحات (البوردات) أو الأجهزه التى تقوم بإصلاحها.

وإذا لم يكن لديك أرضى بالمنزل فيمكنك توصيل المشبك المعدنى بأقرب ماسورة مياه (بشرط أن تكون ماسورة المياه معدنيه ومتصله كهربيا من النقطه التى ستوصل بها المشبك حتى الماسوره الرئيسيه المغذيه للمبنى).

فى هذه الحاله سيتم تسريب أى شحنات كهروساتيكيه الى الأرض وبذلك يتم حماية المعدات الإلكترونيه التى تقوم بإصلاحها.

أما أين تجد هذه الأساور بمصر ، أنا تركت مصـر من حوالى 17 ســنه : وحتى قبل سفرى توجد محلات قطع الغيار الإلكترونيه واجهزة الإختبار وخلافه:

القاهره : شارع التحرير : من ميدان التحرير الى ميدان باب اللوق.
مصر الجديده: مؤسسـة هليوبوليس : الكوربــه.
اسكندريه : شارع النبى دانيال .

وكان هناك وكيل لشــركة RS الإنجليزيه فى المهندسين. (بصراحه موش متذكر فين) ولكنه مشهور جدا. بالإضافه لما ذكره الزميل العزيز : راديوشاك.

أتمنى أن يكون الرد مفيـــدا

تحياتى


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (22 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

